# Easter decor ~ do you have any ideas/pics to share?



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)

Some of my Easter decor.  2021


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)

Those are all such lovely pics Pam!  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 212845


So cute!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)

oops, posted one twice...oh my poor memory!   lol


----------



## mrstime (Mar 12, 2022)

We don't decorate, but just pass me the chocolate bunnies!
I will decorate my stomach!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 212855


They have that tin container at Dollar Tree.  Love those cute carrots.  Thanks for sharing all of these ideas, @Ruthanne


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 212854


Yum!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> They have that tin container at Dollar Tree.  Love those cute carrots.  Thanks for sharing all of these ideas, @Ruthanne


You're very welcome Pam.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 212862View attachment 212863


Now I have a taste for devilled eggs.  I haven't made them in ages!  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2022)

Did you know that Easter Sunday falls on my Birthday this year,.. and co-incidentally I was born on a Sunday...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Mar 13, 2022)

The thrift stores are rolling out the Easter/Spring stuff except for the PAWS shop. I've already bought items including two stuffed bunnies.


----------



## Remy (Mar 13, 2022)

@PamfromTx On a side note, I love that glass and mug rack in your first picture. I wonder where that came from. Or if I could find something similar.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> The thrift stores are rolling out the Easter/Spring stuff except for the PAWS shop. I've already bought items including two stuffed bunnies.


Awww, glad you found the bunnies.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> @PamfromTx On a side note, I love that glass and mug rack in your first picture. I wonder where that came from. Or if I could find something similar.


I wondered too, @Remy


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 212844


So precious.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Did you know that Easter Sunday falls on my Birthday this year,.. and co-incidentally I was born on a Sunday...


How awesome is that?!?


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2022)

@Remy 

Amazon has a few mug and glass holders!   


https://www.amazon.com/s?k=mug+and+...nd+glass+h,aps,122&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_2_15

Remy


----------



## Remy (Mar 13, 2022)

Oh thank you @PamfromTx  I bookmarked that page!


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 13, 2022)

I went to TJ Maxx today. They had tons of cute Easter decor fyi!


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 13, 2022)

It has been freezing cold here and I haven’t been in the mood to get my decor out


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2022)

I cannot get my head around Easter decor. 
Certainly not before Easter Sunday.

What has happened to the Season of Lent?
In my mind there can be no celebrating during Holy Week. 
It is a time of remembering the Passion of Christ, the arrest and trial, the crucifixion and the burial.
Easter Sunday, and every Sunday is a celebration of the Resurrection and the promise of redemption.

I'm not sure what Jesus would say about elaborate and expensive Easter decorations but I can guess.

Sorry for sounding like a curmudgeon but even the greeting 'Happy Easter' delivered on Good Friday sets my teeth on edge. Christmas is a totally different event and although the Christmas season should start on Dec 25, I don't mind all the nonsense that that goes on even before the first Sunday in Advent. Rejoicing at the impending birth of a special baby is something we all understand.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 13, 2022)

I’m Christian also but don’t have a problem with Easter decor.  The celebration of the resurrection of our savior and of new life in and thru him.   Why not celebrate this holiday elaborately by decorating.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 14, 2022)

One year when my kids were little, I made an Easter Tree. Cut a small branchy branch from high on a manzanita tree, spray-painted it white and made a wooden stand for it, and then me & the kids hung egg shells and these little Beatrix Potter inspired figurines that their aunt bought them.

It looked almost exactly like this one.



except I glued moss around the base of it.


----------



## Remy (Mar 25, 2022)

I want to knit some kind of spring wreath. This one is extensive but a free pattern. I have plenty of leaf and flower patterns. I got some metal ring things that I think were supposed to be for necklaces at the PAWS thrift that are a good size, not too big. I have plenty of yarn. I'm just not sure what to make and how to put it together since I don't have talent in that area.

Inspiration:


----------



## Remy (Mar 25, 2022)

This appears to be based with knitted I-cords. They are not hard to knit but are tedious. The flowers appear crochet. I can knit better than crochet. That's not saying much.


----------



## Remy (Mar 25, 2022)

PAWS got a lot of new crafting items donated. I resisted the fabric more than I should have and only got one pink fat quarter bundle. These are the necklace rings. I think they would work good for a small wreath. Just need to figure out how to cover them.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 26, 2022)

Decor for your dogs........


----------



## katlupe (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2022)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 215199


I love this table setting!


----------



## katlupe (Mar 29, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I love this table setting!


You know I did too!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Love the colors!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 212824


I have been looking for silk tulips and pretty roses and have found none.  I love this floral arrangement.


----------



## Remy (Mar 31, 2022)

Aww @katlupe Love those pink crochet bunnies. Wish I could crochet that well.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2022)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 214761


I love this.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 13, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 217051


I love this.


----------



## Remy (Apr 13, 2022)

@PamfromTx That plastic wreath is really cute. I also saw on Pinterest a swag made with those, tied with ribbon. The colors are just spring!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> @PamfromTx That plastic wreath is really cute. I also saw on Pinterest a swag made with those, tied with ribbon. The colors are just spring!


I'm sure you could create one, @Remy 

Big Lots has plastic eggs resembling those used.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Ronni (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 14, 2022)

Happy Easter!

http://37.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltcwwbv39s1qanwe4o1_500.gif


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


OMG, you read my mind, @hollydolly  !!!   I am craving a dark chocolate covered marshmallow bunny... right about now.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2022)

@Remy


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 15, 2022)

We don't celebrate Easter as such, or have any decorations,  but it's good to see flowers and new growth in the garden to say that spring is here at last.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2022)




----------

